# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software)  حل مشكلة أخطاء blackberry www.bberror.com/bb10-0015

## Phoneflash

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.  هذا فيديوا مفصل لطريقة حل بعض مشاكل BlackBerry  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  هذه الرسالة تأتي عادة بعد محاولة عمل ضبط مصنع للهاتف لمسح كلمة المرور.  و المعلوم أن أجهزة البلاك بيري مدعمة بنظام حماية ANTI-VOL. يأدي في الأخير لمثل هذه المشاكل.

----------

